# Hanging on the Wall, Tool Chest, or Laying Around?



## Splat (Jun 6, 2017)

So I'm finding myself in need of tool storage in my home shop. I'm wondering how you guys are "storing" your tooling?....Do you hang as much as possible on the wall (some way, some how), use tool chest(s) or just drop them wherever when you're done with them? What kills me is how $$$ basic steel tool boxes are these days. Even used, people want top $.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 6, 2017)

Best bang for the buck are harbor freight tool boxes, really not bad for the money. I have a mix of boxes, craftsmens, kennedy's, and a recent purchase of a harbor freight lower box that I really like. I have tools everywhere, in the garage, in the wood shop, and the machine shop. some on the wall, most in boxes, some in closets and in drawers of cabinets, and lots of tools just lying around because that's what happens to an A.D.H.D. person, lol.


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 6, 2017)

Old fashioned 2 or 4 drawer filing cabinets. Note: the new ones are made of lighter gage metals and don't hold up as well.
You can build tiers and dividers out of plywood or just stack stuff.
These are often free at garage sales.

Daryl
MN


----------



## davidpbest (Jun 6, 2017)

I'll second the vote for Harbor Freight tool chests - best value going.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 6, 2017)

All of the above


----------



## marcusp323 (Jun 7, 2017)

See above


----------



## hman (Jun 7, 2017)

I'll assume you mean hand tools ...
When I moved into my current house, there was a swing-out plywood panel mounted about 4" from the wall, which allowed mounting tools on both sides, as well as the wall behind it.  I added a second panel a further 4" out.  That gave me 5 faces.





Small power tools are stored in a discarded store fixture I scavenged.  It's reinforced with plywood and has casters on the bottom for mobility.



As far as lathe, mill, etc. tooling is concerned, I mount the most frequently used tools on vertical boards close behind the machines.  I also have relatively small dedicated carts, with tool boxes atop them, at each of the machine tools.  These hold additional bits, collets, setup and measuring tool, etc.


----------



## rzbill (Jun 7, 2017)

I find humor in noticing what tools are not hanging up (meaning in use) in Hmans pictures.
3 hammers, a prybar and channellocks.


----------



## hman (Jun 7, 2017)

Busted!


----------



## ezduzit (Jun 7, 2017)

My tool/tooling storage is mostly roll-away bottom cabinets and top or machinist chests. Have an assortment of primarily Craftsman and Kennedy, the Craftsman being lower tier, but one HF General top chest really impresses me.


----------



## RandyWilson (Jun 7, 2017)

All of the above, but not that organized. I have my stuff in my old Mac and Craftsman boxes that have migrated home from work. The FiL's collection, is everywhere. He was a West Virginia farm boy from the depression era. He did not buy cheap tools. He either bought quality, or made it himself. Mostly the later. And he sure wasn't going to waste money on a fancy tool box.  Wooden crates, old tackle boxes, coffee cans, you name it. 

 I just bought one of the HF 44" rollers @ $350, and will likely end up with several more before the clean out/up is over. It seems the first one got filled with mill/lathe tooling.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 7, 2017)

RandyWilson said:


> I just bought one of the HF 44" rollers @ $350, and will likely end up with several more before the clean out/up is over. It seems the first one got filled with mill/lathe tooling.


I think that 44" lower box is one of the best bargains out there. I bought one and I'm very impressed with it. I like that the deep drawers have 2 sets of ball bearing guides on them, not cheap at all. It is solid and very well made.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 7, 2017)

I have older Craftsman rollers with top boxes that I've had for years, but I agree with Randy and David on Harbor Freight.  I bought one of the big rollers from them a few years ago and it's been fine.  I think it's just as good as my Craftsmans, except it has ball bearing  slides.


----------

